# Portishead Radio Reunion 2018



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

A reunion is planned for all ex-GKA R/Os (and partners) to be held on July 28th 2018 in Burnham on Sea, Somerset. Those on the GKA mailing list and Facebook page are already aware of full details.

However there are plenty who left GKA and disappeared without leaving any contact details - would be nice to see them next year!

If anyone worked at GKA over the years and would like full details, please message me and I will be happy to help. FYI the venue holds around 100 people and over 80 places have already been booked. Should numbers increase further I may be able to book an adjacent room.

Larry +


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope you do enjoy yourselves Larry however I think you should stick to the one room and give each guest QRY for the bar.


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Varley said:


> I hope you do enjoy yourselves Larry however I think you should stick to the one room and give each guest QRY for the bar.


  Oh you beech!!!


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

................................and then tell them off for drinking too slowly !


----------

